# Belfast (city names - masculine / feminine)



## buenosdías2010

E.g.

Me gusta Belfast porque es *divertido/divertida*

Which is correct and why?

Also:

Me gusta *mucho/mucha* Belfast porque...

Which is correct and why?

---

I know that 'una ciudad' takes femenine adjectives and 'un pueblo' takes masculine, but I am confused when speaking about specific towns and cities, using names.


----------



## Agró

buenosdías2010 said:


> E.g.
> 
> Me gusta Belfast porque es *divertido/divertida*
> 
> Which is correct and why?
> 
> Also:
> 
> Me gusta *mucho/mucha* Belfast porque...
> 
> Which is correct and why?
> 
> ---
> 
> I know that 'una ciudad' takes femenine adjectives and 'un pueblo' takes masculine, but I am confused when speaking about specific towns and cities, using names.



Both are correct. City names have no gender generally, although I'd use masculine adjectives for cities like El Paso or feminine for La Habana.

Mucho, as an adverb here, is invariable.


----------



## inib

Agró said:


> Both are correct. City names have no gender generally, although I'd use masculine adjectives for cities like El Paso or feminine for La Habana.
> 
> Mucho, as an adverb here, is invariable.


 *Agró*, (and anyone else who has an opinion):
I agree that when a city name actually includes a masculine or feminine article, (or adjective, as in the case of Nueva York), it seems natural to make the adjective agree. But if we are talking about _Londres_ or _París,_ is it true that cities are generally feminine and "pueblos" are masculine? (I've heard this several times, so I suppose it *IS* true). But what about towns? They are halfway between "cuidades" and "pueblos" in Spanish!


----------



## Agró

_Nuev*a* York es muy peligros*o*_ sounds perfectly correct to me.
_*La* Rioja_ (I know, not a city, not a town) _es muy bonit*o*_, likewise.
_Logroñ*o*_ (masculine looks) _es muy bonit*a*_, tres cuartos de lo mismo.

So, do as you please, it's not a big matter, anyway.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por si sirve de ayuda, del DPD:

*4.*género de los nombres de países y ciudades. En la asignación de género a los nombres propios de países y ciudades influye sobre todo la terminación, aunque son muy frecuentes las vacilaciones. En general puede decirse que los nombres de países que terminan en _-a_ átona concuerdan en femenino con los determinantes y adjetivos que los acompañan: _«Serán los protagonistas de la Colombia del próximo siglo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.90); _«Hizo que la vieja España pensara sobre sus colonias» _(Salvador _Ecuador _[Ec. 1994]); mientras que los que terminan en _-a_ tónica o en otra vocal, así como los terminados en consonante, suelen concordar en masculino: _«Para que_ [...] _construyan juntos el Panamá del futuro»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 15.5.97); _«El México de hoy ya no es el México de hace tres años»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _«La participación de Rusia en el Iraq que resultará de la guerra dependerá de si adopta una “postura constructiva” en la ONU»_ (_Razón_ [Esp.] 9.4.03). En lo que respecta a las ciudades, las que terminan en _-a_ suelen concordar en femenino: _«Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 10.3.94); mientras que las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad:_ _«Puso como ejemplo de convivencia cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval» _(_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 16.10.95); _«Ya vuela_ [...] _sobre la Toledo misteriosa»_ (Reyes _Letras_ [Méx. 1946]); _«El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos con cuerda»_ (Sábato _Héroes_ [Arg. 1961]); _«Misteriosa Buenos Aires»_ (Mujica _Buenos Aires_ [Arg. 1985] tít.). Con el cuantificador _todo_ antepuesto, la alternancia de género se da con todos los nombres de ciudades, independientemente de su terminación: _«_—_¿Lo sabías tú? _—_Bueno, Javier, lo sabe todo Barcelona»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]); _«Por toda Barcelona corre un rumor de llanto y de promesa»_ (Semprún _Autobiografía_ [Esp. 1977]). La expresión masculina _«el todo_ + nombre de ciudad» se ha lexicalizado en países como México y España con el sentido de ‘élite social de una ciudad’: _«Su pequeño bar es el lugar donde se reúne “el todo Barcelona”»_ (Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp. 1992]).

Saludos


----------



## zumac

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Por si sirve de ayuda, del DPD:
> 
> *4.*género de los nombres de países y ciudades.........
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias por tu aportación. Desgraciadamente el "ilustre" que escribió esta definición para el DPD se enfocó más en presentar ejemplos con sus detalladas bibliografías, que en proporcionar las propias reglas. Como dicen en inglés: "You can't see the trees for the forest."

Hoy, de casualidad, hablé con mi cuñada que es linguista y ha colaborado con la RAE. Su tesis de doctorado lo hizo precisamente sobre concordancia. Entre otras cosas que no entendí de inmediato, mencionó que el género de ciudades también es afectado si la ciudad es un puerto.

También da la casualidad que ella está terminando un artículo sobre dicho tema. Cuando esté listo, lo incorporaré a este hilo si todavía está abierto.

Nota personal. Paco, habrás oido la canción "Cariño Verdad" que dice:
En una casita chiquita y muy blanca
Camino del *Puerto de Santa María*.............

¡Que preciosa canción! Es la que más me gusta cantar.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Zumac, de momento, entonces, parece que podemos hacer lo que nos dé la gana con los nombres de ciudad, pero yo, por lo menos, espero con interés ver las conclusiones de tu cuñada. Por favor, cumple tu promesa y háznoslo saber. Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

zumac said:


> Gracias por tu aportación. Desgraciadamente el "ilustre" que escribió esta definición para el DPD se enfocó más en presentar ejemplos con sus detalladas bibliografías, que en proporcionar las propias reglas. Como dicen en inglés: "You can't see the trees for the forest."
> 
> Hoy, de casualidad, hablé con mi cuñada que es linguista y ha colaborado con la RAE. Su tesis de doctorado lo hizo precisamente sobre concordancia. Entre otras cosas que no entendí de inmediato, mencionó que el género de ciudades también es afectado si la ciudad es un puerto.
> 
> También da la casualidad que ella está terminando un artículo sobre dicho tema. Cuando esté listo, lo incorporaré a este hilo si todavía está abierto.
> 
> Nota personal. Paco, habrás oido la canción "Cariño Verdad" que dice:
> En una casita chiquita y muy blanca
> Camino del *Puerto de Santa María*.............
> 
> ¡Que preciosa canción! Es la que más me gusta cantar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Me avergüenza decirlo, pero no conocía la canción. He tenido que buscar en google el autor  es Juan Legido "El gitano señorón".

Saludos


----------



## zumac

inib said:


> Zumac, de momento, entonces, parece que podemos hacer lo que nos dé la gana con los nombres de ciudad, pero yo, por lo menos, espero con interés ver las conclusiones de tu cuñada. Por favor, cumple tu promesa y háznoslo saber. Saludos.


Hola inib:

Anoche hablé de vuelta con mi cuñada. El artículo ya está terminado, y me dijo que me lo mandaría. A ver en que formato está para poder fácilmente integrarlo al foro. Haré todo lo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Me avergüenza decirlo, pero no conocía la canción. He tenido que buscar en google el autor es Juan Legido "El gitano señorón".
> 
> Saludos


Paco, no tienes que tener vergüenza. Viendo tu edad, me doy cuenta que eres muy joven para acordarte de Juan Legido, y además, hizo su fama en América Latina. No tuvo éxito en España.

Le decían "El Gitano Señoron" por una de sus más famosas canciones del mismo título, que decía:

Porque nací gitanillo
Le tengo miedo al trabajo.
Ay lere, lere, lere, lere .......
Y en vez de la cuesta arriba
Prefiero la cuesta abajo.
..... 

Está muy simpática toda la letra. Cabe mencionar que Juan Legido era, y es, mi ídolo.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

Originally Posted by *inib* 

 
Zumac, de momento, entonces, parece que podemos hacer lo que nos dé la gana con los nombres de ciudad, pero yo, por lo menos, espero con interés ver las conclusiones de tu cuñada. Por favor, cumple tu promesa y háznoslo saber. Saludos.



zumac said:


> Hola inib:
> 
> Anoche hablé de vuelta con mi cuñada. El artículo ya está terminado, y me dijo que me lo mandaría. A ver en que formato está para poder fácilmente integrarlo al foro. Haré todo lo posible.
> 
> Saludos.


Sigo esperando el artículo.
Mi cuñada estuvo en mi casa el domingo, pero se le olvidó traer el artículo. Me informó que el artítulo está impreso en unas 10 páginas. Tendré que transcribir las partes pertinentes.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Sigo esperando el artículo.
Mi cuñada estuvo en mi casa el domingo, pero se le olvidó traer el artículo. Me informó que el artítulo está impreso en unas 10 páginas. Tendré que transcribir las partes pertinentes.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]
 Gracias Zumac. Sólo si no es mucha molestia. Mi interés de debe a pura curiosidad, no me urge.


----------



## pops91710

masculine overrules when gender is missing or not applicable


----------



## zumac

Hola Inib:

*¡Ya tengo el artículo!* 
Se llama "Los Topónimos. Concordancia del Género."

Desgraciadamente ocupa 19 páginas de tamaño 5.5 x 8.5 pulgadas.
Las reglas del foro no permitiría esa magnitud de texto.
Entonces, voy a leer cuidadosamente el artículo y preparar un resumen, en mis palabras. Esto me tomaría unos días ya que el lenguage es muy lingüístico como te podrás imaginar. La ventaja que tengo es que puedo consultar la autora, mi cuñada, con cualquier duda.

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos..... Zumac


----------



## inib

zumac said:


> Hola Inib:
> 
> *¡Ya tengo el artículo!*
> Se llama "Los Topónimos. Concordancia del Género."
> 
> Desgraciadamente ocupa 19 páginas de tamaño 5.5 x 8.5 pulgadas.
> Las reglas del foro no permitiría esa magnitud de texto.
> Entonces, voy a leer cuidadosamente el artículo y preparar un resumen, en mis palabras. Esto me tomaría unos días ya que el lenguage es muy lingüístico como te podrás imaginar. La ventaja que tengo es que puedo consultar la autora, mi cuñada, con cualquier duda.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?
> 
> Saludos..... Zumac


 ¡Qué bien! Mi interés perdura, y estoy segura de que otros foreros también querrán verlo, pero si es mucha paliza de trabajo para ti, no te preocupes. Si tu cuñada publica el artículo en algún sitio, nos podrías mandar el enlace, ¿  o no?
Gracias.


----------



## zumac

inib said:


> ¡Qué bien! Mi interés perdura, y estoy segura de que otros foreros también querrán verlo, pero si es mucha paliza de trabajo para ti, no te preocupes. Si tu cuñada publica el artículo en algún sitio, nos podrías mandar el enlace, ¿ o no?
> Gracias.


El artículo llamado "Los Topónimos. Concordancia de Género" forma parte de una obra grande cuyo título es "Anuario de Letras", ISSN 0185-1373, publicada por:
Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México
Facultad de Filosofía y Letras
Instituto de Investigaciiones Filológicas
Centro de Lingüística Hispánica

Autora del artículo: María Ängeles Soler Arechalde

Capítulos de dicho Anuario están publicados en sitios de muchas universidades de habla hispana, incluyendo la UNAM, pero, tienes que ser miembro de una de estas universidades para poder tener acceso al texto.

Mi cuñada dice que va extraer a un archivo su artículo desde la red de  UNAM, lo cual no me va a servir de mucho pues no tengo un "site" en Internet donde ponerlo para que los foreros interesados lo pudieran ver.

Entonces, sigo con la creación de un resumen del artículo.

P.D. No es mucha paliza, como dices, pues este americano, hijo de españoles, está recibiendo una educación con todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Vale, Zumac, adelante. ¡Así aprendemos todos!


----------



## zumac

Resumen de "Los Topónimos. Concordancia de Género".

Dice la autora: "Para este tema no hay reglas, sólo tendencias".

NOMBRES: En español, los nombres que pertenecen al grupo de los masculinos son más numerosos que los femeninos, debido tal vez a que al perderse las terminaciones de la declinación latina, la mayoría de los neutros se integraron a los masculinos.

TOPÓNIMOS (Nombre propio de lugar):
Salvo los contados casos en que un topónimo aparece precedido por un artículo, como en _La Habana, El Cairo, la India_, etcétera, o por algún adjetivo, como en _Nueva York, Nueva Orleans_, no resulta fácil identificar el género.

Para la concordancia de los topónimos los argumentos empleados para explicarla, regularla y determinar el género son:

1. La forma: la terminación de la palabra. Terminación en -a indica femenino, -o masculino, y otras terminaciones masculino.

2. El significado: Donde la concordancia se determina basado si el topónimo es reino, país, región, provincia, ciudad, villa, o pueblo.

Forma y significado de acuerdo a diferentes autores:

> Vicente Salvá: Nombres propios de reinos, provincias, ciudades, villas, etc. son femeninos, siempre que acaban en -a; pero los que tienen otra terminación son generalmente masculinos. Salvá combina significación y terminación. Si alguna vez se hayan usados como femeninos los nombres de ciudades, villas, etc., que no terminan en -a, es por sobreentenderse lo siguiente: _Toledo fué combatida, Madrid fué abondonada_, que es lo mismo que si dijéramos, _La ciudad de Toledo fué combatida, la villa de Madrid fué abandonada_. Dice Salvá: "Muchas veces no basta conocer la significación de las palabras, para determinar su género, sino que es necesario recurrir a la terminación".

> Andrés Bello: Nombres propios de ciudades, villas y aldeas son femeninos, aunque estos siguen a veces el género de la terminación, lo cual es causante de ambigüedades. Bello también indica que los nombres de ciudades antiguas como Corinto y Sagunto casi sin excepción se usan como femeninos a pesar de terminar en -o.

> Gramática de la RAE: Los nombres propios de reinos, provincias, ciudades y todos los que significan poblaciones o extensión, siguen por lo común, el género de la terminación; por ejemplo:_ España es sobria, Guipúzcoa, húmeda: Bilbao, industrioso._ Hay pueblos conocidamente de género masculino o femenino por su terminación y que no obstante se usan como si fueran del género opuesto: _La gran Toledo; todo Malaga_.

> En resumen, forma y significado son importantes para estos autores, aunque en medida diferente: si se considera que la terminación tiene primacía, se atenderá a ella para la concordancia, y la variación será provocada por el significado: a la inversa, si el significado predomina, la variación se explicará en función de la terminación.

CONCLUSIÓN
En el texto original de este artículo, se han revisado un considerable número de ejemplos de topónimos en relación de concordancia con otros elementos, atendiendo a su terminación y a su significación, basicamente.
Encontramos que la tendencia más general observada en esta muestra es la de concordar atendiendo al aspecto formal. Así, en un alto porcentaje, los topónimos terminados en -o concuerdan en masculino, los topónimos en -a, en femenino (sin importar si remiten a ciudad, pais, region, etc.), y los que presentan otras terminaciones, en muchos casos también en masculino, asociándose con el término no marcado de la oposición, sin atender a la significación.
*****


----------



## inib

Gracias Zumac.
A partir de ahora, seguiré la "tendencia más general", que a la vez, me parece la más fácil. (Te he mandado un pm aparte).
Un saludo.


----------



## Jay Lang

Precisamente hoy he leído un artículo donde hablaba de "una Sant Cugat inteligente". Para mí Sant Cugat (ciudad donde resido) siempre ha sido masculino y siempre hubiera dicho "un Sant Cugat inteligente" (al igual que con todas las ciudades con nombres de santos: San Diego, Santo Domingo, San Francisco, San Sebastian de los Reyes...)


----------



## zumac

pops91710 said:


> masculine overrules when gender is missing or not applicable


Hi Pops, excuse the delay.

Your statement tends to be true in a very general sense, but I think you should define and expand on "when gender is missing" as well as "not applicable".

Your Spanish is probably very good, so I suggest you take a look at the summary of a known article on the subject which I posted on this thread.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

Jay Lang said:


> Precisamente hoy he leído un artículo donde hablaba de "una Sant Cugat inteligente". Para mí Sant Cugat (ciudad donde resido) siempre ha sido masculino y siempre hubiera dicho "un Sant Cugat inteligente" (al igual que con todas las ciudades con nombres de santos: San Diego, Santo Domingo, San Francisco, San Sebastian de los Reyes...)


Por haber dicho "una Sant Cugat inteligente", probablemente está por sobreentendido "la ciudad de Sant Cugat", y la significación de ciudad concuerda en femenino, aunque la terminación de San Cugat o Sant Cugat del Vallés nos haya indicado masculino.

Es posible que en casos similares influya el catalán, el cual no hemos analizado su concordancia del género --- sólo el del español.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

inib said:


> *Agró*, (and anyone else who has an opinion):
> I agree that when a city name actually includes a masculine or feminine article, (or adjective, as in the case of Nueva York), it seems natural to make the adjective agree. But if we are talking about _Londres_ or _París,_ is it true that cities are generally feminine and "pueblos" are masculine? (I've heard this several times, so I suppose it *IS* true). But what about towns? They are halfway between "cuidades" and "pueblos" in Spanish!


Hi Inib. A late response to this post of yours now that I'm armed (and dangerous) with the knowledge gained fom the article "Los Topónimos. Concondancia de Género".

I too used to think that "ciudad" and "pueblo" had to do with their geography and size. However, I know realize that what's important is whether these words themselves are feminine or masculine; the word "ciudad" being feminine and "pueblo" being masculine. By the same token, "provincia" and "villa" are feminine.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Hi Zumac. You've given me many other well-documented responses, which, as I've said before I intend to put into practice. But I'm surprised that you chose this particular quote of mine, because it only makes things more ambiguous!
I'm giving the following example for a bit of fun, because it's obvious that there is no right or wrong answer.
My home-TOWN in England has approx 20,000 inhabitants. It is not a village or a city.
Its name ends in the letter "T".
I suppose it would probably be considered a "ciudad" in Spanish, because the place where I live now in Spain has fewer inhabitants and covers a smaller extension, and is officially considered a "cuidad", however fondly its dwellers like to refer to it as "el pueblo".
So, do I call my hometown "una ciudad", and therefore feminine, because of its size?
Or, in view of your last comment, do I call it a "pueblo", because it ends in "T", and according to the "terminación" theory it is necessarily masculine?  !!!
Most of this is meant as a joke, because I am talking about a foreign and unknown town, and I think that most of what has been stated on this thread has been referring to Spanish-named "topónimos". I reckon most people wouldn't give a damn whether I described ********t as "bonito" or "bonita"!
Thanks for all your input,
Inib


----------



## zumac

Hi Inib, I'm going to respond to your post section by section in green.

You've given me many other well-documented responses, which, as I've said before I intend to put into practice. But I'm surprised that you chose this particular quote of mine, because it only makes things more ambiguous!
Your particular quote or post was the ONLY one in the entire thread where you discussed an issue about gender. So, there is no ambiguity.

I'm giving the following example for a bit of fun, because it's obvious that there is no right or wrong answer.
Yes, as indicated in the article, there is no right or wrong answer. However, the answer, or gender in this case, is subject to the interpretation of a given author when referring to this town.

My home-TOWN in England has approx 20,000 inhabitants. It is not a village or a city.
Its name ends in the letter "T".
I would like to refer to your hometown as TRENT.

I suppose it would probably be considered a "ciudad" in Spanish, because the place where I live now in Spain has fewer inhabitants and covers a smaller extension, and is officially considered a "cuidad", however fondly its dwellers like to refer to it as "el pueblo".
Your comparision to the place in Spain where you now live, has no bearing on whether the given author will refer to Trent as a ciudad, villa, pueblo or aldea.

So, do I call my hometown "una ciudad", and therefore feminine, because of its size?
Or, in view of your last comment, do I call it a "pueblo", because it ends in "T", and according to the "terminación" theory it is necessarily masculine? !!!
Again, it is up to the author who is referring to Trent to use the term ciudad, villa, pueblo or aldea which fits his understanding of this town. The actual size in terms of population may not have a bearing on his decision.

Most of this is meant as a joke, because I am talking about a foreign and unknown town, and I think that most of what has been stated on this thread has been referring to Spanish-named "topónimos". I reckon most people wouldn't give a damn whether I described ********t as "bonito" or "bonita"!
I wish you wouldn't call this post as a joke, since I'm taking the trouble to respond to your doubts as best I can.
Trent may be a town in a non-Spanish speaking country. The text of the original article as well as my summary has examples of foreign places. In order to apply the rules of gender, as best we can, it must be considered that a given author writing about any of these places must have a certain knowledge of the place whether it be foreign on not. 

Let's walk through an analysis of the town Trent.
1. Applying the rules of "terminación", we get a default of masculine because it neither ends in -a nor -o.
2. Not being satisfied with the default of masculine, we chose to examine the "significación".
3. At this point, we (or a given author) must decide if Trent is a ciudad, villa, pueblo or aldea. Since we are informed that Trent has a population of 20,000, we chose to call it a "ciudad".
4. Since "ciudad" is a feminine word, we override the above default masculine, and define Trent as feminine. This gives us: "Trent es muy bonita" or "La ciudad de Trent está en un valle".

Regards..... Zumac


----------



## inib

Thanks again Zumac, for your info and your patience. I didn't mean to make light of your knowledge or ridiculize it. I thought it was my own question that might not be as important as I was making out.


----------



## zumac

inib said:


> Thanks again Zumac, for your info and your patience. I didn't mean to make light of your knowledge or ridiculize it. I thought it was my own question that might not be as important as I was making out.


Not to worry, Inib. I have enjoyed working with you.

From an American's standpoint, perhaps I have had trouble relating to your "British sense of humor".

Saludos.


----------



## inib

Zumac,
Ok, I'll keep my warped sense of humour to myself then!!
By the way, I've just been researching "town" and "city" in English, and have seen that the difference is by no means clear cut, and Americans and Brits use different sets of concepts to distinguish them. Likewise, "pueblo" and "ciudad" in Spanish, as you quite rightly said, do not depend only on population or size. (It's not that I didn't believe you, but I wanted to see what other factors are taken into consideration - too many for my brain to absorb in one go!)
It's amazing how one little question can lead us to so much information.
I've enjoyed working with you too.
Best regards.


----------

